
I Spent Two Years Botting on Instagram –  What I Learned - mathgenius
https://petapixel.com/2017/04/06/spent-two-years-botting-instagram-heres-learned/
======
stOneskull
that's nuts and an enlightening story. i had no idea this was going on.

i think his photos are genuinely really good.

it'd be funny to see this experiment done with crappy photos.

------
elastic_church
Despite the "expose'" that author is behind the times.

There are even more effective ways to grow accounts faster, with real
followers.

Instagress can be complementary, if you want it to be.

The author's conclusions are also wrong or incomplete, such as why
Facebook/Instagram allow it despite being against their TOS. They're wrong
about how to effectively spot instagress botters, as Instagress is a HIGHLY
customizable bot and the obviousness is up to the user

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Could you clue us in to your insight?

~~~
elastic_church
The instagram economy is booming and this is primarily a public service
announcement about the incompleteness of the author's expose'

The only nugget I can reveal is that many users have bought into a social
contract of rags to riches, "organic growth" from nothing, and just like real
society, this is the least effective and time wasting set of rules to play by.

~~~
soared
Can you share some more with us, or is this a 'I've made $50k on insta this
year alone - but I can't tell you my secrets. Unless you visit my website.'

~~~
elastic_church
its a "reject this subtle advertisement for Instagress as you saw how
effective it is despite the criticisms"

when there are obviously other competitors that don't take a bot approach,
shouldn't be that hard to accept

~~~
strgrd
What in the fuck are you alluding to, can you stop being so vague and offer an
actual criticism or insight?

~~~
builtinbuffalo
Its probably some combination of paid "shout outs" from popular accounts to
the new account they are attempting to build and reposted or shared content
where the popular account showcases a piece of content from the new account.

There are also likely to be large, influential, account networks that are real
and when used to boost a new account, very effective (I know numerous people
on instagram with multiple million+ follower accounts).

All of this is similar to content marketing and link building strategies that
have been effective for a decade plus.

